# im new and i feel like a poser.



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok this is my 2nd year snowboarding and I know no brands or anything,:dunno: so I feel like a poser. Can you guys help? Name some of you favorite brands for:
Boots
boards
bindings
jackets
gogles
helmets/hats
and anything els you can think of.

And If you want to list your favorite online stores.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Take a stroll through either of these site to see what is out there:

dogfunk.com
the-house.com

Aside from that, here are my goods:

Boots: Burton Drivers
Boards: Never Summer (freestyle), Burton (all-mountain)
Bindings: Burton freestyle (on the Never Summer), and Burton Customs (on the all-mountain deck)
Jacket: Dub
Goggles: I have a ghetto pair of Smith's. I need new ones.
Pants: Have one pair of Holden's and one pair of Special Blend's
Helemt: Protec
Hats: I wear a full face mask, and not a hat. It's the Under Armour Cold Gear mask. Masks are warmer, and just more fun to wear.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Boots: Vans DK5
Boards: M3 Discord
Bindings: Morrow
Jacket: DC
Goggles: Electric EG.5
Pants: Ripzone, has holes need new ones but they've lasted me many seasons.
Helemt: R.E.D.
Hats: good old bomber hat

would just like to say that boots are probably one of *THE* most important things that your gonna have. SO if your buying boots make sure that their extremely comfortable and fit well (on a side note get them a bit tight because once you wear them for a bit they mold around your feet so they loosen up).


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Boots: Buzrun Crosses
Boards: Never Summer (Freeride/All-Mountain)
Bindings: Flow NXT FX
Jacket: Sessions / DC
Goggles: Wings (Korean) / Airwalks
Pants: Sessions Ridgeseries
Helmet: Pro-Tec Audio Helm
Hats: Bonfire Beanie when not using helmet. Have a skull 1/2 face mask.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Boots= whatevers comfortable when you try em on
Boards= Rome,Gnu,Lib-Tech...just depends on what YOU like
Binding= Rome 390's...nuff said
Jacket= Once again personal choice...Billabong,Sessions 4square
Goggles= Electric EG2's or Oakley Crowbar's
Pants= Same as jackets...look for some offbrands, you might find a good deal
Helmet= R.E.D
Hats= well if your not wearing a beanie then go for the "terrorist mask" from call of duty 4...lol

And as for stores i have to give it up for BUYSNOW.COM.....I'm in the military stationed in germany and they got board/bindings to me in 2 weeks flat even during the holidays...they ship stuff out quick and their customer service was awesome !!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

OPIE98LMB said:


> Binding= Rome 390's...nuff said



helllll yeah.


boots: burton boxer
binders: rome 390s
board: k2 fuse


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

berg said:


> helllll yeah.
> 
> 
> boots: burton boxer
> ...


Berg: Best avitar, ever.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Boots: like Burtons b/c they fit my wider feet nicely; if I had narrower feet, i would rock Vans BFBs

Boards: O-matic, Atomic, Lib Tech, GNU and Ride; would like to try a Rome board; Burton is overrated

Bindings: Flow! Burton upper-end bindings (CO2, etc.) are comfortable

Jackets: Sessions, Analog, Volcom and Burton Ronin 

Goggles: Smith or Spy

Pants: Same as jackets

Helmet: Pro-tec or RED


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Boots: DC Judge BOA (once you go BOA, you won't go back)
Boards: Atomic Alibi 159 / Salomon Burner 162
Bindings: K2 Formula / Burton Mission
Jackets: Planet Earth Pro Model (Jackson) x2 (1-red '08 and 1-gray '07)
Goggles: Spy Blizzads (forever!) Have 3 pair and 6 lenses
Pants: Planet Earth Pro Model (Jackson) gray '07
Hats: Dakine & Bula
Tunes: Whatever generic MP3 player I can get that I don't care about breaking and Skullcandy headphones.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

crustyjuggler said:


> and Skullcandy headphones.


i never really understood the skullcandy crazy, even though i own the a pair of TI's (which broke after like two weeks and customer service never replied) and about seven pairs(yea seven pairs) of painted earbuds. the sound quality is good but i dotn get why everyone on the hill is rockin em, i mean where are all the sony headphones out there?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Boots Division 23
board option pro
bindings flow amp9
jacket Karbon (i used to be a skier)
Pants ripzone
helmet giro andy fisher


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

All I know is once you get to the big mountains, nobody carries burton/ride/anything else you find in your average sports shop. Its all Salomon and K2 at the hardcore board shops.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello People, Im new here and planning on taking up snowboarding for the first time this season.

Ive been looking around for gloves and pants, can anybody give me some tips on what to look out for? Ive read some of your recommended brands but at the stores the pants usually start around $100CAD and most of them dont have breathability or waterproof ratings eg the columbia titanium pants and most of the pants are not from these big name brands.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

686 makes the best pants out there IMHO, but they cost more than $100


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

best way by FAR to go is to keep checking the whiskey militia or steap and cheap and cheap websites, (WhiskeyMilitia.com , Steep and Cheap.com). you'll find by FAR the best deals out there on those sites. just be patient.

as for ratings, make sure you get FULLY taped seams, and anything over 10k should be good. someone care to back me up/correct me on that one?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

lvd said:


> 686 makes the best pants out there IMHO, but they cost more than $100



simultaneous dunham posts = w00t!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks guys for the replies...I will look around for 686 pants and if i cant find them in Montreal what do you guys think about the northface and columbia pants? or other similar pants that dont have ratings?...I probably wont import anything from the US because the duty on imports is outrageous..lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

88Mr88 said:


> Thanks guys for the replies...I will look around for 686 pants and if i cant find them in Montreal what do you guys think about the northface and columbia pants? or other similar pants that dont have ratings?...I probably wont import anything from the US because the duty on imports is outrageous..lol


i've heard of guys scoring stuff off on WM cheap enough that even with the duty it's still an awesome deal.

for northface vs columbia, i'd recommend northface, just because it's more of an upper level outerwear and should be something that you will enjoy and will last you a while.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

I sport this northface pant and I like it a lot. I've never gotten wet through it, and with a base layer it is warm enough for most weather.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

88Mr88 yea bro you just missed out on WM they were selling some nice 686 pants for like 90 bucks, fully taped seams, 15k, tons of cool pockets, and a nice inner fleece lining. i was gonna snag a pair but unfortunately i didnt have the money on me  keep an eye out for more pants though something tells me that their not done


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

colortv said:


> 88Mr88 yea bro you just missed out on WM they were selling some nice 686 pants for like 90 bucks, fully taped seams, 15k, tons of cool pockets, and a nice inner fleece lining. i was gonna snag a pair but unfortunately i didnt have the money on me  keep an eye out for more pants though something tells me that their not done


true dat. wm FTW!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

hmm, thats a shame.

I went out today looking for pants, they had these ripzone x5 pants for a $100 but only about 5000k. I ended up leaving the store with a trilogy ripzone jacket(something i didnt really need) because it was 20000k/10000gm and only $60...I'm still looking and cheking out WM.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Boots- Whatever Fits
boards- Never Summer or Rome
bindings- Rome
jackets- DC
gogles- Anon
helmets/hats- I have a helmet that fits good, its black and has a white "b" on it


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

WM HAS 15k PANTS ON RIGHT NOW FOR LIKE 50 BUCKS THEY LOOK LEGIT GOGOGOGOGOGO HURY!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

colortv said:


> WM HAS 15k PANTS ON RIGHT NOW FOR LIKE 50 BUCKS THEY LOOK LEGIT GOGOGOGOGOGO HURY!!!!


for the record, they were these guys. bummer if you missed em.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Boots: forum team
boards: Rome Manual
bindings: Rome Arsenal
jackets: Northface 300 down
gogles: bolle (dont kno model)
helmets/hats: Northface took
hoodie: element hoodie with blue-white-brown checkers
bandana: urban camo from dollar store ^^
gloves: head
snowpants: grey plaid ^^
layering: sierra designs(when hoodie is worn)


ya northface stuff is real good. owned two of their coats. screw Colombia. i find it like gay skier gear


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Boots- I have some old Burton Tributes and the new Burton Sabbath
boards- Burton Clash, Lib-Tech Skate Bannana
bindings- I have used Burton All Mountains, Burton Freestyle, and have the Bent Metal Biscuit ++'s right now.
jackets- Burton wear and DC
gogles- Vonzipper Feenom's, Oakley Crowbars
helmets/hats- RED Audex Hi Fi Helmet and RED pads

But... always buy what feels the best to you. Try out as much stuff as you can (friends, shops, demos, etc.) and purchase what was most comfortable to you. Purchasing stuff because it is a brand or because someone else likes it won't get you the real benefit of the wide variety of products there are for snowboarding.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

OMG PAPAWOOD YOU HAVE THE SKATE BANANA!!!! YOUR SO LUCKY!!! im really jealous...


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Boots...some cheap-ass Burtons that i need to replace
boards...rome vinyl
bindings...rome madison's
jackets...betty rides...again, something i need to replace
goggles...oakleys, but want a pair of electrics
helmets/hats...had a giro omen, till i sold it 
and anything els you can think of...well, we learned yesterday that it's not what you wear that decides whether or not you're a poser, it's how _well_ you ride. you could be blinged out from head to toe in DC gear but ride really well & not be a poser. but evidentially, if you wear a rome hat & ride okay, you're a poser.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

boots: Vans
Boards: Burtons
Bindings: Rides
Jackets: Volcom
Goggles: Dragon
No Helmet


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

boots: burton moto
board: lib tech trs
bindings: union forces
Pants: airblaster
jacket: north face
googles: smith


----------

